# Liquid Shortening



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Is Fluid Flex and Nutex the same thing?
Just different companies?


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Actually, been following a post "Scratch White/Yellow Cakes" for some time. Has anyone had good results with the liquid shortening? Did Panini ever post his recipe? W.Debord and Angry have you ever found that perfect cake? 
Well, I am about to experiment, and would like to know which one to buy from my supplier? As I never used Fluid Flex nor Nutex.
Help!!

Many Thanks.
SpOOns


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I've used Nutex and find cakes made with it to be all form and no substance. I use a chiffon genoise recipe now. Liquid shortening cakes are very easy to make however and seem to last forever. I don't have to worry about shelf life where I work, as I have to make fresh every day. Compare the ingredients if you can. Nutex should say partially hydrogenated oil with mono and diglycerides.


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

IM NOT SURE IF YOU WANTED A RECIPE WITH FLUID FLEX ? BUT HERE IS A GOOD ONE..

1 1/4 # CAKE FLOUR
1 1/2 # SUGAR
2 T SALT
12 OUNCES FLUID FLEX
2 T BAKING POWDER
1/4 C VANILLA
1 1/2 C MILK
3 1/2 C EGGS (14) 
BLEND FLOUR,SUGAR, SALT & BAKING POWDER, ADD REST..BLEND ON HIGH SPEED FOR 4 MIN THEN ON MEDIUM SPEED FOR 4 MIN...

PATRICK


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Hey Thanks pjm. I think I'll try the Fluid Flex. And your recipe. How much to add/decrease for chocolate?

Thanks Bighat, I do wedding cakes. (fondant,lots of painting,embossing,etc..)I would like a no-brainer,industrial strength,shelf life keeper type of cake. A neutral vehicle. I can always max it out with wonderful fillings. I lv chiffons, but can't sculpt those cakes. Too soft. Off to experimenting...........:bounce:


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

SPOONS
I WOULD JUST REMOVE 1/4 # OF FLOUR WITH COCOA,IF ITS NOT DARK ENOUGH ADD MORE COCOA..

PATRICK


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Hi Spoons. I use Fluid Flex(I think Ventura foods is the producer and you may be able to fing them on the web), but I've been told Nutex is pretty similar. As you recall from the old thread, I'm very satisfied with the product since the technique involved is pretty much a no-brainer and the cakes always come out consistent. My recipe is similar to Patrick's except the little secret I found out to make it a bit more moist and vanillaey is to add 10% - 12 %(still in the trial and error phase) of dry vanilla pudding mix to the weight of the cake flour. Just sift it in with the dry ingredients.


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks Angry for the encouragement,
Just picked up a pail today(Fluid Flex). I will try the added pudding. I got a recipe from someone on the other side using Nutex. Also,the same subject too. I was confused on which one to try. So,I just went with Fluid Flex. Well,lots of recipes to try. Again Thanks for responding!


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Okay, I am not getting any success with such a simple cake. Tried Your recipe today, Momoreg and cut the cake straight down and discovered the bottom half was completely solid 
Now what would cause that? Is it my mixing?

Did not have success also with pjm333.

Can someone walk me thru this. I am using fluid flex.

Thanks,
spOOns


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Spoons, here is the way we make up the cake at work:

1. Weigh and sift dry ingredients together.
2. In mixer bowl dump your eggs, Fluid Flex, vanilla and milk.
3. empty dry ingredients into mixer bowl and start mixing at low speed with a wire whip so the flour doesn't fly out of the bowl, scraping the bottom and sides.
4. Mix at #2 of a three speed mixer for 3 minutes, then speed #1 for 2 minutes.

Hope your cakes come out great.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Spoons, I don't remember giving you a recipe. Was it for a fluid flex cake?


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Momoreg,
Your recipe was posted in the 
"Scratch Yellow & White Cakes" thread a while back. Under Liquid Shortening Sponge Cake. Thanks for posting it. I've must've done something wrong. Trying to retrace my tracks. 

Angrychef... Thank you so much for responding. I'll try again. I scaled it down just to fit in 1 8". When I do experiments, I scale them down to a minimum. And also I do them in a 5 qt. instead of a 20 qt. (which I borrow). Maybe I mixed on too high of a spd. on the 5 qt.

Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Spoons, if the yield is an 8", try cutting back a little on the mixing time since it's such a small batch and you don't want to overmix.
I do the same thing when trying out new recipes ---don't want to waste ingredients if the recipe sucks.


----------



## pastrychef (Dec 29, 2001)

Spoons asked,
"I do wedding cakes. (fondant,lots of painting,embossing,etc..)I would like a no-brainer,industrial strength,shelf life keeper type of cake. A neutral vehicle. "

Here ya goes, perfect for wedding cakes.
6 1/2 lb sugar
1oz salt
2 lb 12oz butter uns
6 1/2 cake flour
2 oz BP
1/2 oz tartar
5 1/4 lbs milk
vanilla
Cream butter and sugar til light/fluffy
add sifted dry ingr alternately with the milk and scrape down bowl (60 qt machine).

whip 3 lbs egg whites, when fluffed up, steadily add 2 lbs sugar , whip stiff and quickly fold into batter. 350 degs or 325 in wedding cake molds.
Makes 8 sheetpans or 26lbs batter, the cake is firm enough for multi layering and tiers but light in the mouth due to the meringue.
Calculate batter requirements in wedding cake molds using water.
Fill molds 75%.
Freezes and handles very easily.


----------



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

Welcome pastrychef, I'm glad you made it here. I know everyone here will appreciate your input, knowledge, experience and lest I forget your wit. Some of us here will remember you from the other side.
Welcome again:bounce:


----------

